# Dont forget Veterans day freebies



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

Dollar general has 10% off for vets with lots of places offering free meals.

Dollar general has lots of small prepper supplies.
http://freebies.about.com/od/freefood/tp/veterans-day-free-meals.htm


----------

